# [Solved]mkfs.jfs command not found - is that normal?

## VsMaX

Hi. I have problem as in topic - my bash said that mkfs.jfs doesn't exist. Same with mkreiserfs. Only what my system detects is mkfs.ext2 :/ i have compiled in kernel all filesystems - i checked it. So maybe is that normal?

I have too problem with reiserfs partition. I did on mandrake linux partition on ReiserFs and gentoo didn't detected it untill i choosed ext2 filesystem.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

to make it clear:

if you have support for those filesystems compiled in your kernel, there's no guarantee you can also create them

one doesn't belong to the other:

to make it easier:

install eix 

```
 emerge eix 
```

 then update eix cache 

```
update-eix
```

 (it's an substitute for emerge -s)

search for reiserfs 

```
eix reiserfs
```

, then you'll get 

 *Quote:*   

> eix reiserfs
> 
> * sys-fs/progsreiserfs 
> 
>      Available versions:  0.3.1_rc8
> ...

 

=> reiserfsprogs gives you the option mkfs.reiserfs

 *Quote:*   

>  eix jfs
> 
> * sys-fs/jfsutils 
> 
>      Available versions:  1.1.7 1.1.8 1.1.10-r1 1.1.11
> ...

 

jfsutils support for mkfs.jfs

and  *Quote:*   

> * sys-fs/xfsprogs 
> 
>      Available versions:  2.7.3 2.7.11 2.8.10
> 
>      Installed:           2.8.10
> ...

 

support for mkfs.xfs

everything clear ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## VsMaX

yeah thanx all clear and everything works  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

yes, then you should be ready to mkfs.jfs   :Wink: 

already have done this several times   :Laughing: 

----------

